

Bitcoin Falls Out Of Its Trading Range - user_235711
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/14/bitcoin-falls-out-of-its-trading-range/

======
wspeirs
From the TC article, "The recent narrative around bitcoin has been roughly
zilch... The price of bitcoin, which is correlated to media and public
interest ... its downturn isn’t letting up."

No comments on if this is really a downturn or not, but do they see the effect
of reporting on BitCoin if it is, as they say, correlated to media interest?
Maybe someone at TC has invested in BitCoin and needs to liquidate :-)

